# breast pain & hormones & ovulation



## knickerbockerglory

I might be thinking about all this too much so please bear with me and thanks in advance for listening to my rambles!

I have always had ovulation pains on my right side and even when I was younger and my cycle was less predictable I always knew when my period would arrive as it came 14 days after the ovulation pains. I've read that these pains are quite common and that lots of women only get them at one side. my oeriods are now very regular and the cycle is usually every 28 days with occasional 27 or 29 day cycles.

If you had asked me 12 months ago I would have said that i get them every  month on the right side but as the infertility journey continues you become a lot more aware of what your body is doing.

about 3-4 months ago I didn't have any ovulation pain. a couple of days later I had a routine internal ultrasound and the nurse said that she  could see that I had just ovulated at my left side. my period arrived 2 weeks later as normal and the cycles since then have all had ovulation pain.

last week I was waiting for my ovulation pains  which should have arrived on Friday (plus or minus a day) and they didn't come! I also usually start to get breast tenderness which starts on ovulation pain day and goes through to when my period starts. some months are quite painfull, some months its not very noticeable.

I did notice that on Thursday last week that my breasts became very tender  - I was convinced the ovulation pains would come but they didn't.  

So now I'm thinking:-

1. I only ovulate on my left side infrequently.
2. On my HSG the left side was OK but right side was 'inconclusive'
3. I might not be ovulating/have blockages on the right side which seems to be doing most of the ovulating
4. is the breast pain directly related to hormone levels? If so am I producing a lot when my boobs hurt and not enough when they dint hurt? is that a good or bad thing? maybe I'm not producing enough hormones
5. am I thinking about this too much?? 

I am the sort of person who can get my head round something if I know what I'm dealing with and I know why something is happening, I hate not knowing.

I suppose the outcome is no different even if I'm right.


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Thanks for your reply w1nsome and massive congatulations on your BFP!!!

I came off the pill a few years ago and for the first few months my boobs were really painfull so probably its hormone related? I think I am thinking about this too much, if we werent TTC I would probably not have noticed anything!

Can I also pick your brains about treatments as you are father down the journey than us, hope you dont mind?

You get ovulation pains like me, I was worried that it might mean either EC was more painful or that you might be more prone to OHSS, what were your experiences?

thanks in advance x


----------



## knickerbockerglory

thanks for that, I am glad that you had no problems with EC etc, its always helpful to hear from other people to compare your experiences to.

I have to say that so far the NHS have been brilliant, we went to see our GP for the first time in January 2011 and by Sept we had got to the stage of being referred for IVF (with several appointments and investigative tests in the meantime). we only had to wait 3 weeks from our GP referring us to our initial hospital appointment. However that said we have timed everything badly at the moment - I rang the hospital to confirm we were having our self funded cycle thinking that we would start pretty quickly. However  there has been a months' delay due to the lab closing for a deep clean and then foolishly I mentioned that I was waiting for some routine test results for another health problem I have and of course now they cant progress till they have written confirmation from my consultant that the test results were OK. I'm not having the tests till November and seeing my consultant late December however I was due to start the burserelin injections in early December. so this may cause another month's delay. Had got myself all psyched up to do it and knowing there's a delay has messed with my head somewhat! I have tried to speak to my consultant to get a letter sent but the lumbering wheels of the NHS do not turn quickly! I think the other thing thats affecting me and meaning I over analyse/ think about things toomuch is that there are so many things that could potentially go wrong but are very rare. Unfortunately I can take no comfort in that as I was seriously ill a few years ago and the chances of me getting that disease were 'very rare'. so its hard to tell myself its unlikely to happen as I know that despite that it could happen! I also fainted mid-HSG (hence why it was inconclusive), again another 'rare' side effect that ended with me being admitted to a ward! as a result my consultant is going to sedate me for ET as well as EC.  

anyway, went a bit off-piste there but thanks for listening! I take heart from your signature - keep trying and it does work x


----------



## Missy123

Hi knickerbockerglory i can't really help with brest pain as i don't normally get any but i do get pain on my right side from ovulation right up to AF every month.
I'm like you and have a regular 28 day cycle and always ovulate every month as i do test strips but never had any pain from it until last august when i did my first medicated IUI and have had it every month since.
They say you have a more dominant ovary and mine is my right but i don't know why i have the pain now when i never had it before.
Hormones are a funny confusing thing that we will never understand and messing them around with drugs can't help but if they help to get us a BFP who cares.   
Hope you get answers to your questions soon and wishing you good luck.   

W1NSOME congtratulations


----------



## Faithope

Hi  

I am so happy to hear this from other ladies as my friends in the real world think I am  

I ovulate from my left side-I feel it, some months more than others, I rarely ovulate from my right (one time I did ov from both 24 hrs apart, something I had only read about and got the feeling that people thought this was impossible...) I then get AF 15 days after the pains so know exactly when to be 'prepared'. The last 2 AF's I have had either side of my ICSI, they were 40 days long and I didn't feel any ov then I started brown spotting 5 days before AF started. I took Soy this month and I am back to my normal cycle length as I ovulated day 16 (its usually 17/18/19) and I felt slight ov pains. The weirdest thing about all this is the month I got pregnant naturally last year, I had no pain or even knew what was happening. Odd.

Anyway it's nice to know I am not alone in being so aware of what my body is doing. O and by the way-my friends just look at men and they are pregnant so why would they know about ov pains, EWCM, timed BMS etc...  

Edited to add that I get breast pain about 5 days after ov and it increases, some months it happens at ov til AF. The nurse at IVF unit said sore breasts= progesterone


----------

